# Czech Republic Travel



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Could anyone help me please. I am hoping to travel to Reprofit at end of June.  I know that you can stay in Czech Republic less than 24 hrs without quarantine or covid test, however, even for FET, I would need longer than this.  I thought about staying in Vienna and doing day in Brno but they have restirctions also.  Can I ask anyone else travelling what they are doing or does anyone know how I go about all this? Tia


----------



## JippyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi taraeob

I spoke to my co-ordinator this week about this and was asked to contact them again next week. The boss of the clinic is currently in talks with the Czech Embassy in London to find out how it can work with people going back and forth for medical treatment. Clearly it's in their interests to get it sorted asap as they must be losing a lot of money not being able to treat patients from overseas.....

They had a lady try to get through last week and although she finally did, it was very difficult and they tried to stop her....

The travel restrictions are also supposed to be being looked at from 1st July aswell.....

Jippy
xxxx


----------



## JippyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

Ok, so I have an update.

Apparently the lady that went to Reprofit struggled to get through because hs hadn't had a COVID test....however those who've been tested and have a letter explaining their reasons for travel from the clinic have no problem getting through.....

Jippy
xxxx


----------



## JippyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

In case anyone is still wondering...travel to the Czech Republic is now unrestricted.....


Jippy
xxxx


----------



## Mmc224 (Aug 27, 2016)

As of this week, travel from Scotland to Czech Republic requires a two week quarantine on return to Scotland. Not sure what changes will happen at the Czech end, if any. I'm aiming for a FET in November.


----------



## Mmc224 (Aug 27, 2016)

Has anyone from UK been to Czech recently who could provide an update on how travel was?  I'm aiming for a late October or November FET in Prague?


----------



## LittleGracie (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi, I have just came back from Brno, Czech Republic and didn’t have any issues travelling or being there. Felt save at all times. Good luck 😉


----------



## Mmc224 (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks, that's really helpful to know.


----------

